# Rattle Poll



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

6800 miles and no rattles. i've had 3 cobalts over the past 3 years and know about rattles... if this cruze even rattles once i'm going to be at the dealer complaining, but alas not one!

I've emphasized how upscale this car is, especially it's interior and build quality. If you're rattling, take it in until it's fixed. If they wont fix it, go elsewhere


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

I have almost 5000 miles on my 2LT and No rattles my Cruze is nice and tight no cold air seeping in nice and warm etc. Get it Fixed sorry for your problem.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*8500 mile and......*

*No Rattles*.... Love this car.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

No rattles, here.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

No rattles and I drive on Midwest roads!


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I have rattle in the driver side door where the buttons are and the silver ring around the speaker on the passenger side door rattles. These both rattle only when playing music - I hate it.

On top of that Ive taken it in 5 times to get the issue fixed and have had no luck. The mechanics just don't want to take my advice and replace the ring or pad the door.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Quiet as a mouse here..


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have several, so I guess I'm just unlucky. Especially considering how much rattles drive me crazy. My drivers door rattles like crazy with music even at lower volumes. I will be getting that one taken care of soon. On a good road the car is otherwise quiet, but when going over even the slightest road imperfections I have a rattle somewhere around the radio, the rearview mirror itself or close to it, the passenger seat or passenger pillar, and my headliner also rattles. I really would like to take it in and address some of the rattles, but I really wonder if it will just mean ripping things apart only to make them worse. My friend has a 2008 civic and it sounds solid over bumps and road imperfections. My last car, a 2007 santa fe was very quiet as well, so I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

I have noticed a rattle in my driver's door also with music, even at low volumes. It is almost a buzzing more than a rattle. I haven't taken the time to see if it is in the door or somewhere in the pillar where the seat belt height adjustment is located. It is faint, but nonetheless is annoying. I too am hesitant to take it in to the dealership for them to rip apart and maybe make it worse.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

After 9,800 miles, the only rattle I notice is the key. YEs, its odd, but vibration resonates through the key and rattles. You could say no big deal its just the key, but it rattles just the same and is just as annoying.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I have no rattle at all. Well, the back license plate, but only cause I have a plate cover. But it doesn't bother me from INSIDE


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

4,272 miles, and no rattles so far. *knocks on wood*

That's in weather ranging from the 20s to the 60s F so far, rain, snow and clear, though most of the time spent has been closer to the 30s and 40s.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Mine is solid too. 3000 miles, no issues.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

when i first got mine i had that annoying nose under the passenger seat which turned out to be a tag under neath the car flapping against the floorboard. i have 6400 miles now and not a rattle or squeak anywhere ,in fact i get compliments on how quiet the cruze is ,people are very surprized how nice the cruze is inside .....


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Just over 1300 miles and quiet as can be. I'll turn the radio down just "to hear" how quiet the car is. The Corolla I traded in rattled and squeaked from day one. Fit and finish on this car is excellent IMO.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have only had one rattle. Parking brake cable was loose, dealer installed a new holding bracket and fixed the problem.


----------



## topgun966 (Mar 5, 2011)

No rattles, even on Chicago's lovely road system


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a few rattles in mine at 4300 miles. I just found one from the under seat heat vents. I will be getting some foam wrapped around them. On really cold days I have a buzz from inside the dash, but once the car warms it disappears. I'm talking below zero temps for this to happen. The only one I will be asking for assistance with is a buzz coming from the drivers side B-pillar. It is very minor in sound, but with it right next to my left ear I can hear it constantly. It does take a very frost broken road to cause these. On regular asphault or concrete it is quiet.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

no rattle here. if you here a rattle..take it back to the dealer to have it checked out


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Other than some banging and thumping from the trunk; nothing to report.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

i had a 3/4 avalanche with 35 inch tiri have none so fares and know about rattles and


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

I drove to NYC and back this past weekend (550 miles round trip) and noticed right at the beginning of the trip that my rear deck is rattling now even with very slight bass in my music. I have my bass turned down to about 25% instead of the stock middle 50% position and no luck. I have just over 9000 miles. Needless to say it was an annoying drive having each and every rattle ruin all the music.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

where the windshield post moulding and the moulding above passenger door meet.There is a airbag in there pulled loose and moved around didnt help. Dealer could not make it rattle surprise surprise


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

1800 miles and passenger door just developed a rattle on rough patches of pavement. I really don't want to take it in as it has been in 3 times for electrical issues that now seem to be resolved. I stopped by the dealer to pick up some touch up paint today and it seems that everyone knew who i was, or more like it, who my car was. I don't like that kind of infamy.


----------



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

same issue w/ the doors on my '12 cruze. and yes, it's more of a buzzing than a rattling sound. the radio (pioneer upgrade) even at modest volumes will make them buzz. i haven't tried the dealer yet but am hoping they can fix it, else I may have to take the door apart. mine pretty much stops if you pull on the interior door handle (down and towards the center of the car; or if you are leaning against it heavily/etc). 

if anyone has gotten this fixed PLEASE post what was done exactly.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

The hvac box under the passenger side dashboard rattles on my at at speeds over 50km/h or when there's headwind. Radio can't drown it out. It sounds like a Geiger counter. it's something to do with the cabin air intake somewhere. Dealer repositioned the airbox and it was fine for about an hour then it started up again. I'll be taking it back today and tomorrow to address that and a stabilitrac issue as per other post.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

No rattles on my 2011 ECO for 4600 + miles.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

checking back in! 21000 miles this past weekend, and still no rattles


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

4000 miles on my '11 Eco. Only complaint I have is w/ the fan; it's pretty noisy.


----------



## chevyfan (Dec 19, 2011)

When slowing down there is a rattle on the passenger/center console area either in the dash or under the car. Has had it since i bought it with 7 miles. Oh well.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got a few. The instrument cluster shroud (which just pops off, so easy to work on), the top of the center pillar, something in the right door and the upper right corner of the radio display. I've fixed a few. It's not terrible but I would be a lot happier with a rattle free car. Lots of rough roads around here.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have 4600 miles and have been battling a rattle/popping from the rear window area since day one. Thought we had it fixed when the rear brake light lense was found to be lose, but it returned on the ride home from the dealer. I had the clear instrument panel plastic refitted to fix one rattle. The one in the rear is getting worse as time goes by. I hope to have them take a look at it again for my next oil change.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

LTZ with 12k miles and you could hear a pin drop on the carpet.


----------



## rizard2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze 2LT. I'm waiting at the dealer now to address some rattle issues. I have been hesitant to take it in these last couple months, but I finally caved. The driver door buzzes with music only in hot/warm weather. It just so happens SC has gotten its first cold snap these last few days, so they probably wont hear it 

The trunk also rattles and squeaks when I open it. It probably just needs to be oiled, but that's still unacceptable at 9,000 miles.

The driver's seat squeaks and groans loudly around turns -- left or right, it doesn't matter. You can hear it over the music, and it sounds even worse without any at all.

Unrelated, but I'm also having them take a look at my driver's window. The seal is broken somewhere, and water comes in by the mirror during heavy rains.

Despite these issues, I'm very impressed with the overall quality of the Cruze. These are just minor complaints, but if it's under warranty, I may as well get them fixed. Hopefully they wont break anything in the process.


----------



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Would be great if owners could post some "fixes" to any of these rattles. In my case, I have had rattles in the front doors (triggered either by bumps or just the radio "bass")....and have minimized them w/ a fix involving a tennis ball --- that i stuffed in a thick sock (black) and stuffed into the door pocket (mashed it back up in the back portion of that)....by doing this it put pressure on the door panel 
that helps minimize movement and the rattle.

I have had issues w/ passenger seat rattling w/ no one in it - minimized by setting the angle of recline back farther.

I also have a nasty intermittent rattle from gauge area that I cannot seem to find. I think if I could pull out the gauge cluster I could figure it out (taking the 2 covers off it doesn't solve the problem on its own at all). If anyone knows how to do this please post.


----------



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

subscribing to this thread


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

bb1 said:


> Would be great if owners could post some "fixes" to any of these rattles.


I fixed them all--traded it for another Altima. I traded a 2002 Altima when I bought the Cruze. After a year with the Cruze, I traded it on a 2012 Altima. Now 10 months and 9,000 miles later, the Altima is still rattle free.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

MikeW said:


> I fixed them all--traded it for another Altima. I traded a 2002 Altima when I bought the Cruze. After a year with the Cruze, I traded it on a 2012 Altima. Now 10 months and 9,000 miles later, the Altima is still rattle free.


Google altima interior rattles and you'll see a fair number of them also suffer from interior rattles. Then climb back down off your high horse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MikeW said:


> I fixed them all--traded it for another Altima. I traded a 2002 Altima when I bought the Cruze. After a year with the Cruze, I traded it on a 2012 Altima. Now 10 months and 9,000 miles later, the Altima is still rattle free.


9,000 miles is by no measure enough time for a car to develop rattles. My Cruze has just under 15k miles and no rattles to speak of, and I have a 15" subwoofer in the trunk that would definitely cause things to start rattling sooner than if I didn't have it.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

mcg75 said:


> Google altima interior rattles and you'll see a fair number of them also suffer from interior rattles. Then climb back down off your high horse.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The Altima I traded was 8 years old and had over 80,000 miles on it, and no rattles. I guess I just expected more from a new car than an 8-year old one. Guess I was wrong.



XtremeRevolution said:


> 9,000 miles is by no measure enough time for a car to develop rattles. My Cruze has just under 15k miles and no rattles to speak of, and I have a 15" subwoofer in the trunk that would definitely cause things to start rattling sooner than if I didn't have it.


Maybe. My Cruze was only a year old and had about 12,000 miles on it when I traded it. It started developing various interior rattles long before that though.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

14000km in and no rattles at all (Unless I dump change in my door :wink.


----------



## tc_sting (Feb 23, 2012)

I got lucky and have no rattles with my 2012 Cruze with 12,500 miles.

Normally cars have some sort of kink, but so far so good. I had a Pontiac G5 and that thing had its share of rattles.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Coming up on 10K miles this week, still solid and quiet.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I get rattles EVERY time the temp dumps under 40F. I've taken it in to have it fixed twice. It goes a way a little more each time, but it STILL rattles slightly when the weather is cold out and I go over the slightest bumps or something (meaning, it rattles for 10 seconds after, not JUST the bump). It's like the vibrations through the cabin aren't dissipating when cold. It no longer rattles simply from the engine being cold, which is a good thing.Funny thing is, I noticed the same rattling noise on my Aunt's 2012 Caddy SRX. Shame, right?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

35k and no rattles. 

I had a 2004 Dodge Neon R/T that had a broken motor mount. We bought it used from a guy who had dual 12" subs and a 2500w amp. The entire car rattled so bad with the broken motor mount that you couldn't hear the person next to you. Everything from the dash to the sun roof door rattled and vibrated. Once we fixed the motor mount it was like a totally different car, you could actually have a conversation and listen to the radio.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I fixed a rear door rattle on my 2011 the other day. I actually had 2 different rattles in the same area. The dealer found the rear triangular exterior trim panel behind the rear door had bad clips that hold it in place. That was only a partial fix. There was a second rattle in the interior rear door window frame. The dealer tried to fix it but it was still there. I talked to the tech and he told me the trim piece doesn't have any mechanical fasteners so when it continued to rattle I just pried on it until it came off. Seems to be a cosmetic item because the door seals just as good as before.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Coming up on 12,000 miles and no rattles - solid little car.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a 2012 2LT and since about 600 miles I've had occasional rattles, especially in the dead of heat. I've recognized a "natural" rattle arising from the seat belt buckles tapping on the B-pillars but I've also noticed a bunch of light rattles right around the top portion of the gauge stack.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

MikeW said:


> The Altima I traded was 8 years old and had over 80,000 miles on it, and no rattles. I guess I just expected more from a new car than an 8-year old one. Guess I was wrong.


So have you gone to nissanclub and said that same statement to the Altima owners that do have rattles or were you too busy trying to make Cruze owners feel bad about their purchase to do so?


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

mcg75 said:


> So have you gone to nissanclub and said that same statement to the Altima owners that do have rattles or were you too busy trying to make Cruze owners feel bad about their purchase to do so?


Well, on the Altima forum I visit I haven't seen a "rattle poll" or anyone ask specifically "_Would be great if owners could post some "fixes" to any of these rattles._" In this case, I responded to the question with an answer that inferred that there was no real fix to the rattles I had other than unloading the car. The forum is not just for "fanbois" so even negative experiences with Cruze ownership should be shared. 

But tell you what, if you don't like reading my posts, the forum has an "ignore list" feature. Feel free to add me to your ignore list.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, wife likes to store her makeup in the passenger door pocket. That's hard plastic, maybe I can find some matching brown carpet to line it.

Only other rattle I have notice is when her seat belt releases and catches sideways between the door pilliar and seat back. Easy fix, just reach over and flip it so its flat. 

Cruse is one of the quietest cars I have ever owned, reaching 10K miles now, hope it stays that way. Never had Continental tires before, most quietest tires I ever had.

Ha, rattles, you don't want to leave a metal broil pan in the oven of a motorhome.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

MikeW said:


> Well, on the Altima forum I visit I haven't seen a "rattle poll" or anyone ask specifically "_Would be great if owners could post some "fixes" to any of these rattles._" In this case, I responded to the question with an answer that inferred that there was no real fix to the rattles I had other than unloading the car. The forum is not just for "fanbois" so even negative experiences with Cruze ownership should be shared.


We get it Mike, over and over again we've gotten it. You had a bad experience with your Cruze.

But this community is about the owners not about the car. If people ask for help, telling them to sell it is not an answer that would help the vast majority of people. And you must not have any idea what fanboi really means. People on this forum are mostly realistic about their car. The only example I see of fanboism here is you since you keep telling us how great an Altima is when they clearly have quite a few complaints about interior rattles themselves. 



MikeW said:


> But tell you what, if you don't like reading my posts, the forum has an "ignore list" feature. Feel free to add me to your ignore list.


I'm not going to do that. It's far more important for the community to have trolls pointed out so their overtly biased views don't get taken seriously.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MikeW said:


> Well, on the Altima forum I visit I haven't seen a "rattle poll" or anyone ask specifically "_Would be great if owners could post some "fixes" to any of these rattles._" In this case, I responded to the question with an answer that inferred that there was no real fix to the rattles I had other than unloading the car. The forum is not just for "fanbois" so even negative experiences with Cruze ownership should be shared.
> 
> But tell you what, if you don't like reading my posts, the forum has an "ignore list" feature. Feel free to add me to your ignore list.


Since you have been quite persistent with your bashing of the Cruze and glorifying of the Altima in this thread, I will respond in kind:

Coupe Interior noise : Altima Coupe



> I just bought a coupe a month ago and now *I start to hear interior noise on the passenger side*. The driver side is not much noise. I don't think I heard the noise during my first few weeks of ownership, but then I could be wrong.





> I have my *08 coupe *for about 3 months and thats the only complaint I have im comming from a 08 maxima.. *Between the driver seat moving a bit foward on breaking sqeeks and rattling from the inside it drives me crazy..*





> I have to adjust the seat all the time after the passenger leaves otherwise *the noise just keeps bugging me. Aslo I hear all the noise from the cabin and other squeekling sound from the passenger door* and thought my door is getting loose or something.





> *Don't forget the noise from the vanity mirrors :/ the moonroof creaking has to be the worst though*



2010 Altima coupe 2.5S rattles & issues! - Nissan Forums : Nissan Forum


> I just bought my 2010 2.5S last month, so the car is about a month old, 43 days to be exact...recently, *I've been noticing some rattle from the passanger seat side* when driving on the rough/bumpy road, at first I thought it's the seat belt thing is hitting the interior, but I pull the seat belt while I was driving and noticed the noise still came out





> I* noticed the same rattling in my car. i have a 2008 3.5se. it turned out to be the visor rattling.* also happened to a friend of mine. he has a 2010 2.5s. turned out to be the visor above the passenger seat.


Dashboard rattling. : Altima Coupe


> Anyone else notice that if you leave your car out in the sun (in my case, parking lot at work), at the end of the day when im driving away. There are a ton of *speed bumps around my work, when i go over them that dashboard seems to make a rattling/rubbing sound.*





> *I have the same problem. It was really bad last week* when it was over 100 degrees everyday...I had the dealership look at this about 3 weeks after I got the car. They told me that they ordered a part and adjusted for a better fitment, but didn't tell me exactly what part it was. *They 'couldn't duplicate' the other rattles in the cabin (speaker grille, door panel, etc.)*





> *My doors rattle like CRAZY - it's making me nuts.* I've been thinking about taking the car to a stereo shop and having them sound dampen the door panels. Any thoughts on whether this will do the trick?





> *My driver door used to rattle close to where the door latches, and i put some sound damper on there and it helped but it didnt get rid of it *completely. I wouldnt take it to a shop tho. Save yourself some money and DIY. Its really easy and theres a write-up for it already.
> 
> As far as the dash rattling goes, i thought mine was doing it for the longest time too until i realized *the culprit was my* *3rd brake light on my back window*.





Are we done here?


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

Speaker ring rattle is a simple fix.. it worked on mine.. just grab the ring with your fingers and turn it clockwise.. mine turned about 1/4 of an inch and tighten right up..


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution has all forums indexed in his head.


----------



## beachbum1970 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just a little over 10,000 miles on my 2012 LS. LOTS of rattles. Also my biggest pet peeve. The only way I can really enjoy driving this car any more is with the radio turned up or with the windows rolled down. Also driving in the rain. The rain hitting the windshield masks the rattles.

I get more rattles when it's hot outside. Here are the biggest offenders: The front windows on both the drivers and passenger side rattles on everything but smooth roads. Just "tapping" the power window switch down just a pinch gets rid of the rattle. I believe it's the weather stripping around the window, because if I push against the window (at least on the drivers side), it goes away. Buzzing noise from the padded dash cover that houses the left air vent (drivers side). Bumps trigger the buzzing, but also the engine when accelerating causes it to buzz. If I apply pressure to the dash board, the buzzing stops. The cover for the speedometer/tach buzzes sometimes. A light tap silences it. The upper dash board (up by the windshield, haven't found the source yet) creaks frequently over rough roads. Of course these noises come and go, depending on the weather, temperature, road surfaces, alignment of the planets, etc. so every time I bring it to the dealership, they can never replicate the noise. 

What gets me is that whenever I rent a car, I end up with a crappy Sebring or Caliber that doesn't have half the rattles my Cruze has!


----------



## a_guy1948 (Sep 24, 2012)

3500 miles, still quiet as a mouse...and 1 month old.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

mine is a 12 with 10k miles now and the only rattle i get is from the exhaust. i plan on moding it soon so hope that stops when i do it.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea. Some rattles here and there. Mostly the weather trim around the doors. Who cares really. I've never been in a 100% silent car. I wouldn't expect that from a Chevy. BMW yes. Chevy not so much.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

beachbum1970 said:


> Just a little over 10,000 miles on my 2012 LS. LOTS of rattles. Also my biggest pet peeve. The only way I can really enjoy driving this car any more is with the radio turned up or with the windows rolled down. Also driving in the rain. The rain hitting the windshield masks the rattles.
> 
> I get more rattles when it's hot outside. Here are the biggest offenders: The front windows on both the drivers and passenger side rattles on everything but smooth roads. Just "tapping" the power window switch down just a pinch gets rid of the rattle. I believe it's the weather stripping around the window, because if I push against the window (at least on the drivers side), it goes away. Buzzing noise from the padded dash cover that houses the left air vent (drivers side). Bumps trigger the buzzing, but also the engine when accelerating causes it to buzz. If I apply pressure to the dash board, the buzzing stops. The cover for the speedometer/tach buzzes sometimes. A light tap silences it. The upper dash board (up by the windshield, haven't found the source yet) creaks frequently over rough roads. Of course these noises come and go, depending on the weather, temperature, road surfaces, alignment of the planets, etc. so every time I bring it to the dealership, they can never replicate the noise.
> 
> What gets me is that whenever I rent a car, I end up with a crappy Sebring or Caliber that doesn't have half the rattles my Cruze has!



Yea. I know that window rattle you're talking about. It's the weather stripping. 

Do this. You know that leather polish spray crap for leather seats? Spray that crap on the weather stripping. Spread it with your fingers and spray it between the car door frame and the stripping. Get it in there good. Take that polishing sponge they give you and get it all around in there really good. Now. Take the car for a drive. Rattles gone. Once the polish wears off the rattles come back.

i used to spray that after every car wash. After a wiole I just stopped. It's background noise to me. I don't even hear it now. 

My dealer said they would put new stripping for me. I didn't complain. Just the guy said he knew about the wind whistling issue. I haven't heard back from them on the stripping though.


----------



## beachbum1970 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you Thaicruze! I will give that a try! Thanks again!


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

I finally tracked down and fixed my two rattles --

Rattle 1 was coming from the instrument cluster. It was where the vinyl steering column drape attaches to the base of the instruments. One of the clips securing the vinyl to the underside of the instrument cluster had worked loose.

Rattle 2 was coming from the rear seat. It ended up being the child seat anchor covers in the rear package shelf. I applied a couple of pieces of black cloth tape to each cover to resolve.

My Cruze at 12500 miles has so far been much more rattle free than my 08 Civic Hybrid was.


----------



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Chris - would be great if you can elaborate a bit on how you fixed rattle#1 - e.g. I'm familiar w/ the drape but not clear how it is a rattle point per se....the black plastic piece directly above it seems "part of" the whole instrument cluster (which seems near impossible to remove or work on)


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

It's hard to explain and I wish I had thought to take pictures...

The vinyl drape is glued/stitched to a plastic bracket that slides onto the underside of the instrument cluster. There are tiny little pegs that catch and act as clips to hold it all together. Mine wasn't fully attached causing a rattle.

It wasn't too hard to get to - it's a matter of removing the instrument cluster, which was a handful of bolts on the upper side, loosening two bolts on the underside of the steering column to get to two bolts on the underside of the instrument cluster.


----------



## monkeyskiier (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes! This stupid rattle is making me insane and making me question the quality of this car. I've taken it in twice for the rattle and they claim they can't "recreate" it. I drive it away and its rattling the whole time. The rattle started after 1500 miles...I think the cold affects it. It's worse when I first start it up. Mine sounds like its coming from the rear passenger door (literally sounds like its going to fall off) ad its getting worse. Taking it in again next week.

I drive a manual LS.


----------



## peppers (Nov 6, 2012)

my 2012 LT with 6200 miles has developed some rattles, and they really do drive me crazy. its gotten to the point where the quality of my workday is determined by how noisy my interior is during my commute. some days is barely noticable, and some days it sounds like someone is shaking a can full of rocks.

the first two are common: the driver and passenger doors react to the music from the pioneer audio, sometimes just the speaker, sometimes the whole door. 

the next comes from the ceiling near the rear-view mirror, where the sun roof meets the upholstery, its almost like a popping or a really sharp rattle. i can replicate it by pressing on the upholstery.

the last one is near the back where the subs are. the subs themselves have a faint rattle during loud music, but there is also another popping / ratttling coming from the cieling upholstery. in addition, the plastic handle things embedded in the rear deck also rattle.

basically when they all combine its extremely annoying and disheartening. i havent taken it in to be looked at yet because im worried the dealer will make it worse or just give me some sort of run around and not fix them at all. 

any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## awesomeCruze (Dec 28, 2012)

I own 2012 Chevy Cruze LT1 and after 12,000 miles I heard a clicking/rattling noise coming from front passenger side dashboard (this was last week). I am taking it to dealer next week. Just wondering if anyone else with this problem was able to resolve it.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

20k kms

when its really cold i get a bit of a rattle in the gauge cluster.


----------



## awesomeCruze (Dec 28, 2012)

Jaycruze : how cold ? It's around 20F (-6C) where I live right now. I am pretty sure the noise is either in front passenger side dash or the gauge cluster ( for sometime I thought it was the key rattling)


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I still don't have a rattle but we've had a few 30* days here and now I notice the steering wheel sounds like the material (leather?) is rubbing and sticking to each other which equates to a type of squeak or groan when I turn the wheel. 

Can't you guys take in the car for them to fix the rattle under warranty?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

"Can't you guys take in the car for them to fix the rattle under warranty?"
I'm sure you could if you can get them to hear it, the cluster fix seems easy enough.

@awesomecruze: I've only noticed it when the temp drops below zero, so ya -6C would probably do it.



titan2782 said:


> Well I still don't have a rattle but we've had a few 30* days here and now I notice the steering wheel sounds like the material (leather?) is rubbing and sticking to each other which equates to a type of squeak or groan when I turn the wheel.
> 
> Can't you guys take in the car for them to fix the rattle under warranty?


----------



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

It always (in my several trips to the dealer) comes down to whether or not they can 1) hear/duplicate the rattle, and then (if answer is "yes"), 2) whether they deem it "normal" or "abnormal". i feel like there is a difference in opinion between what the sales team would say when selling the car new and what the service dept wants to say is normal when getting these cars in for rattle issues. hence the issue. 

Would be great if there were a sound isolation tool/instrument that could help locate the rattles.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

No rattles on my 2011 Cruze LS. Very quiet. 
No rattles on my new Dart SXT. Also, very quiet. Except for that throaty growl that you hear..... :th_coolio:


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Package Tray Rattle Solved*

I think this thread is the best place to post this. My Cruze has been reasonably rattle free over 80K miles. The suspension is a bit noisy now which I believe is pretty common but over the past 10K miles or so (maybe longer) there has been an annoying buzzing rattle from the passenger side rear of the interior. When I got in the car and closed the driver's side door, I could even hear the buzz as the door shut (which should have been a good clue). The sound didn't change if I dropped the rear seats or removed the headrests. The buzzing was pretty constant, though not loud, over any road surface that was even slightly irregular. 

Finally I got serious and spent a little time trying the find the noise. Turns out it was the "package shelf" (we used to call the space under the rear window that before we realized it was more a place to hold missiles that would launch into the passenger compartment on a hard stop) under the rear window that just isn't tied down very well. So it was vibrating at the slightest provocation and buzzing away. I didn't find a great non-Mickey Mouse fix like tightening something that is supposed to hold it firm. Maybe there is one and you folks will tell me. I ended up wedging a plastic item under the shelf from the interior of the trunk to stop the noise. The result: Blissful silence under all road conditions.

Interestingly the noise seemed to appear from all over the right interior. Not necessarily the rear.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

2015 CTD with 4k miles. i have a super minor rattle on the left side of the hood that covers the gauges. on and off noise, moment i place my hand on it, it goes away


----------

